# FF 2011 contest results



## 007bond-jb (Feb 12, 2011)

1st place pic #2 Mac sammy

2nd place pic #2 whole hog/pig

3rd place pic #1 Brisket & turds

Last place pic #4 Pulled Pork

Congrats to the winners!!!

Send all complaints to Cappy,  :roll:  Me & Helen agree


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2011)

Names butthead. :roll:


----------



## Griff (Feb 12, 2011)

Judges don't know the names. I came in fourth place.  I prefer that over last.  The winner needs to claim it.


----------



## NewHeart (Feb 12, 2011)

I was turd wit' da turds.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 12, 2011)

I can show the weight gain from the Pulled Pork Mac & Cheese, so I'll own up to it. Thanks to CM, Helen, JB, Unity, the other participants and a special thanks to Griff for launching the competition.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 12, 2011)

And me and my piggy were in second place!
Another great Frozen Few! 
Congrats to us all......can hardly wait until FF 2012!


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats Buzz.  PM me your address and phone number so I can ship the trophy.  It'll take a couple weeks to get it made.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 13, 2011)

We don't get to see any pics?


----------



## Unity (Feb 13, 2011)

I posted the names with the pictures. Congratulations to all!

--John


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 13, 2011)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> We don't get to see any pics?



2011 Frozen Few Pictures For all the So Cal members, the white stuff in the pictures is snow


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 13, 2011)

Man Buzz, that sammy looks fantastic. You should get yourself a catering truck and hit the road. You'd sell a tone of those. Congratulations to you and all the other contestants.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 13, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Judges don't know the names. I came in fourth place.  I prefer that over last.  The winner needs to claim it.



Correct, If we did we know the names we could  disqualify a entry if the contestant is a butt head :twisted:


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 13, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Man Buzz, that sammy looks fantastic. You should get yourself a catering truck and hit the road. You'd sell a tone of those. Congratulations to you and all the other contestants.




He would make even more money if he did this with the sammy:

http://makeawhisk.com/2009/04/fried-macaroni-cheese/


----------



## Unity (Feb 13, 2011)

Nostalgia buffs, here are the URLs for all Frozen Few competitions so far, from First Annual through Fourth Annual: 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011.

Looking back over these comps, I think I can see a trend -- 16 entries in 2008, 17 in 2009, 6 in 2010, and 4 in 2011. 

--John


----------



## Griff (Feb 13, 2011)

It's another side effect of global warming.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> It's another side effect of global warming.


I feel it's another side effect of a member of this forum gone nuts.........crazy like...that has turned away alot of other competitors.  

But I extend my congrats to all that competed! Adrienne that was one fine piggy!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puff, what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 15, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes the humor goes over my head, but I do wish there were a way to get more to participate. I thought it was a great change this year that we made the entry fee contribution to our own choice of "Food Bank." Pretty simple, inexpensive, a super cause and a good excuse to cook. If you did not participate this year think about it next year.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 17, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me wearing my Frozen Few T-shirt is on the home page of http://weber.com. I've done my part ... the rest is up to you guys.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 17, 2011)

I was there also Scotty, but I'm behind the grill!


----------



## Unity (Feb 17, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Me wearing my Frozen Few T-shirt is on the home page of http://weber.com. I've done my part ... the rest is up to you guys.


Awesome.   







--John


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 17, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I was there also Scotty, but I'm behind the grill!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2011)

From the looks of that last pic you dun Weber well.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 6, 2011)

WOW .. Just received the trophy, "I'm not worthy" ... Thank you so much Griff!


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet!!!! Congrats again Buzz!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2011)

damn Griff, if you're gonna give trophies like that, I'm gonna move
up north and enter next year.


----------

